# Special care for female birds?



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

What sort of things should I do differently with a female bird, as opposed to a male? My pet pij's were always male, by some luck. My dove is 7 months old now, and I think she is female. She hasn't laid any eggs yet, but she also hasn't acted anything like how my male pij's acted at this age. She acts like how I would imagine a girl bird acting. Sweet, calm, hormonal...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Only thing I'd suggest specifically for a hen bird is to make sure she gets calcium.

Not just grit, but an occasional calcium supplement with D3 as designed for pigeons. It's in a liquid form which can go in the water or be given directly.


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

I've been feeding her Harrison's high potency formula, and was told no other supplements were needed.

Can you suggest a specific d3 supplement for use in pigeons/doves? I don't think the pet stores carry anything bird specific here.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Seijun said:


> Sweet, calm, hormonal...


That's just too funny!


----------

